

In Silicon Valley, Indians' dreams have become reality  - sizzle
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/silicon-valley-indians-dreams-have-become-reality

======
sizzle
"At that time, if you were an Indian running a company, you tended not to get
funded," Shukla says. "And the VC would hint, or tell you directly, that you
need to get a regular CEO."

What does "regular CEO" mean?

"A successful white executive," he answers.

